# Advice for a narrowback



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

I am looking for guidance on catching a call for substation work. I'm a JIW with previous experience working for Dacon in 66. Can anyone tell me where the work is?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Phatstax said:


> I am looking for guidance on catching a call for substation work. I'm a JIW with previous experience working for Dacon in 66. Can anyone tell me where the work is?


North Dakota
http://www1.salary.com/ND/Lineman-salary.html

http://jobs.monster.com/v-construction-q-lineman-jobs-l-north-dakota.aspx

http://www.simplyhired.com/k-journeyman-lineman-l-williston-nd-jobs.html


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks, Dog. I appreciate it, but I guess I should have been more specific. I'm looking for info on walk thrus for JIWs doing sub station work for Union contractors with a lineman local.


----------

